# help feed hungry kitties. it's free to you!



## driver (Oct 8, 2007)

visit the following link and click daily! each time you click the big purple box the animal rescue site gets enough advertising funds to feed .6 bowls of cat food to their little guests. help out a kittie in need!

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/home.faces?siteId=3


----------



## driver (Oct 8, 2007)

some words from theanimalrescuesite.com on how yor help is put to good use.



> The Animal Rescue Site focuses the power of the Internet on a specific need — providing food for some of the 27 million unwanted animals given to shelters in the U.S. every year. Over 10 million animals are put to death every year in the U.S. alone because they are abandoned and unwanted.
> 
> Each click on the purple "Click Here to Give - it's FREE" button at The Animal Rescue Site provides food and care for a rescued animal living in a shelter or sanctuary. Funding for food and care is paid by site sponsors and distributed to animals in need at the Fund for Animals' renowned animal sanctuaries (including Cleveland Amory Black Beauty Ranch in Texas and the Wildlife Rehabilitation Center in California), pet shelters supported by the Petfinder Foundation, North Shore Animal League, and other worthy animal care facilities supported by the GreaterGood.org foundation.
> 
> 100% of sponsor advertising fees goes to our charitable partners.


----------



## Beth-Tex (Oct 9, 2007)

Done!!!  

Beth


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 9, 2007)

Bookmarked for daily clicking...xoxo


----------



## phil jones (Oct 9, 2007)

*i have done it to and will keep doing it if helps just one kitten in need :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship:  ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## syndicate (Oct 9, 2007)

clicked!


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 11, 2007)

still clicking daily...xo


----------



## Mina (Oct 11, 2007)

Does only one click a day count?


----------



## driver (Oct 11, 2007)

Mina said:


> Does only one click a day count?


only one click a day counts


----------



## phil jones (Oct 14, 2007)

*i done it thats 2 times and i will do it as much as i can when i am on here :worship: :worship: :worship: ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## phil jones (Oct 21, 2007)

done 3 times and i keep doing it if helps just one kittie :clap: :clap:   PHIL


----------



## phil jones (Oct 22, 2007)

thats 4 times and i love it :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: help them kittens if you can :worship: :clap:   PHIL


----------



## blacktara (Oct 22, 2007)

Who or what are we gonna feed the hungry kittens to?


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 22, 2007)

Geez,..... blacktara....  

I'm still clicking daily.....


----------



## BishopiMaster (Oct 22, 2007)

wow alot of people dont seem to care for this, only 248 views, geez people all you gotta do is click, and you somehow, feed kitties


----------



## phil jones (Oct 23, 2007)

*i did it again come on guys & girls a click is all it takes HELP them kittens --- thank you PHIL:clap: :worship:  *


----------



## phil jones (Oct 25, 2007)

*i done it again and i will go on to do so when i am on well done to all who keep clicking :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: the rest who do not i can not understand it ONE click and thats it :? :? not  that hard even i can do it  give it a go you will feel better help them kittens pleasethank you ---- phil  *


----------



## Ewok (Oct 25, 2007)

Weeeell, I don't know, I'm still on the fence on this one, whats in it for me if I help these hungry, hungry kittens?


----------



## blacktara (Oct 25, 2007)

I clicked it, and yet my cat is still yowling at me to be fed. (meaning it's still hungry)

Obviosuly this is a fraud


----------



## phil jones (Oct 26, 2007)

*yes its me i did it  i love helping them hungry kitties please - please just click and its done i like to think that 99% of us love all animals :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: please just click and prove it  thank you PHIL*


----------



## phil jones (Oct 27, 2007)

:





BishopiMaster said:


> wow alot of people dont seem to care for this, only 248 views, geez people all you gotta do is click, and you somehow, feed kitties


*well i done it as allways but as the above said some   do not seem to care    just one click its not that hard :wall: :wall::wall: ---- phil *


----------



## phil jones (Oct 28, 2007)

*its done i want to keep a kitten alive how about the rest of you ? :? some are doing it :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: what about the rest of you  is it to much to ask :? :? :wall: :wall: just think about it  i do every day  ---- phil*


----------



## DavidRS (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I have two cats myself. But I am always skeptical when it comes to these types of internet "charities". I think it's just a way to get you back to their website to buy some of their stuff.


----------



## phil jones (Oct 28, 2007)

*i never buy i just click thats all you or any one got to do   ---- phil*


----------



## Choobaine (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll feed my own pets. A site like that can not justify where the profit of the "charity" goes therefore i'm not going to fund something I can't trust. 

I can see who benefits when I feed my animals.


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 29, 2007)

driver said:


> visit the following link and click daily! each time you click the big purple box the animal rescue site gets enough advertising funds to feed .6 bowls of cat food to their little guests. help out a kittie in need!
> 
> http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/home.faces?siteId=3


To what are they feeding the kitties ?


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 29, 2007)

blacktara said:


> Who or what are we gonna feed the hungry kittens to?


OMG we thing too much alike lol
I want to find a T species that will live in my yard and eat house cats as a regular supplement to huge amounts of grasshoppers


----------



## phil jones (Oct 29, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> To what are they feeding the kitties ?





Drachenjager said:


> OMG we thing too much alike lol
> I want to find a T species that will live in my yard and eat house cats as a regular supplement to huge amounts of grasshoppers


*i will not respond to the above post   :wall: :wall: but i have clicked again not a lot of animal  lovers on the arachnoboards :? :?  so it seems   ---- phil *


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 29, 2007)

i dont like cats. at least domestic ones at all. I love real cats tho. and i doubt a "good" cat will be in a shelter. Not to mention those click to donate sites are IMO bogus.


----------



## phil jones (Oct 30, 2007)

*i have clicked again and will keep on doing    that  :razz:   ---- phil*


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 30, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> i dont like cats. at least domestic ones at all. I love real cats tho. and i doubt a "good" cat will be in a shelter. Not to mention those click to donate sites are IMO bogus.


You doubt a "good" cat would be in a shelter? That is a strange statement. People dump pets all the time, regardless of if they are "good" or not. Almost all of our cats have been rescues, the one that came from a pet store was dumb as a stump, our current rescue is the smartest cat I've ever seen. Do you think there are no "good" dogs in a shelter either then? Or any other animal for that matter?


----------



## phil jones (Oct 30, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> You doubt a "good" cat would be in a shelter? That is a strange statement. People dump pets all the time, regardless of if they are "good" or not. Almost all of our cats have been rescues, the one that came from a pet store was dumb as a stump, our current rescue is the smartest cat I've ever seen. Do you think there are no "good" dogs in a shelter either then? Or any other animal for that matter?


*well done :clap: :clap: and thanks for standing up for the dump pets:clap: :clap::worship: :worship: :worship: ----- phil *


----------



## Choobaine (Oct 30, 2007)

might be a good dinner you never know


----------



## phil jones (Oct 31, 2007)

Choobaine said:


> might be a good dinner you never know


*done as for the above post :?  :5: :5: :5: :5: :4: :4: time to  get the monkeys out    ---- PHIL*


----------



## phil jones (Nov 2, 2007)

*guess what i did it again    i just love it one click and thats it :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: :worship: help them kittens  :worship: :worship: :worship: thank you ----- phil*


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 2, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> You doubt a "good" cat would be in a shelter? That is a strange statement. People dump pets all the time, regardless of if they are "good" or not. Almost all of our cats have been rescues, the one that came from a pet store was dumb as a stump, our current rescue is the smartest cat I've ever seen. Do you think there are no "good" dogs in a shelter either then? Or any other animal for that matter?


A GOOD cat is a REAL cat, one that is NOT a domestic cat. One such as a bob cat, lynx, mountain lion ect...domestic cats IMO are pointless killers of anything smaller than they are. They probably would far exceed the needless killings of humans if they had enough of a brain and size.


----------



## vvx (Nov 3, 2007)

Assuming clicking that link does feed a kitten, it just encourages those who breed cats without the ability to care or place the kittens to continue doing it. If on the other hand they're forced to kill a litter of kittens they're far more likely to get their cats fixed.


----------



## phil jones (Nov 3, 2007)

*we all got our opinions and i will still keep on clicking  as i like to think that i am a animal lover well i know i am so that says it all ---- phil*


----------



## bugmankeith (Nov 3, 2007)

If on the other hand they're forced to kill a litter of kittens they're far more likely to get their cats fixed.

Hmm like killing them is any more responsible on your part? Infact most places thats illegal to do and I dont support that. 

Getting the cat fixed or having homes for the kittens arranged before they are born is the most responsible options. Or a shelter as a last resort.


----------



## vvx (Nov 3, 2007)

bugmankeith said:


> If on the other hand they're forced to kill a litter of kittens they're far more likely to get their cats fixed.
> 
> Hmm like killing them is any more responsible on your part? Infact most places thats illegal to do and I dont support that.
> 
> Getting the cat fixed or having homes for the kittens arranged before they are born is the most responsible options. Or a shelter as a last resort.


Erm, animal shelters euthanize animals all the time? Are you saying they're breaking the law?


----------



## bugmankeith (Nov 3, 2007)

The public i'm talking about. Animal shelters are forced to do that, and no I dont really like knowing that either. 

The only reason no kill shelters are able to keep an animal forever if they never get adopted is because that shelter has the funds to do so and from donations, and lots of volunteers/workers to help care for all those animals which is alot of work. But it's alot of work to do that and most shelters just dont have the time or money to do so so they are forced to euthanize pets, possibly to give pets who are more adoptable a chance than those that were less adoptable, I really dont know.

 It's sad either way but they have licensed vets do the dirty work so that means by law they are allowed to do so. Not to mention there are other laws involved like disposing of the body properly in a way not violating any health codes.


----------



## phil jones (Nov 4, 2007)

bugmankeith said:


> The public i'm talking about. Animal shelters are forced to do that, and no I dont really like knowing that either.
> 
> The only reason no kill shelters are able to keep an animal forever if they never get adopted is because that shelter has the funds to do so and from donations, and lots of volunteers/workers to help care for all those animals which is alot of work. But it's alot of work to do that and most shelters just dont have the time or money to do so so they are forced to euthanize pets, possibly to give pets who are more adoptable a chance than those that were less adoptable, I really dont know.
> 
> It's sad either way but they have licensed vets do the dirty work so that means by law they are allowed to do so. Not to mention there are other laws involved like disposing of the body properly in a way not violating any health codes.


*very well said :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: thank you  ----- phil*


----------



## phil jones (Nov 4, 2007)

*yes i did click again  and so it seems i am one of the veryfew   who are keeping this thread alive just like i - we are trying to do for the kittens :worship: :worship: :clap: :clap: --- phil*


----------



## vvx (Nov 4, 2007)

bugmankeith said:


> The public i'm talking about. Animal shelters are forced to do that, and no I dont really like knowing that either.
> 
> ...
> 
> It's sad either way but they have licensed vets do the dirty work so that means by law they are allowed to do so. Not to mention there are other laws involved like disposing of the body properly in a way not violating any health codes.


If you can show me a law that requires a vet to kill an animal I'll be genuinely impressed. The reason I would be impressed is because I don't think it exists. There are local laws that govern animal abuse, but humanely killing a pet doesn't qualify as abuse. At any rate, putting your litter of kittens into a shelter you know will be forced to kill them is the same thing as killing them yourself.


----------



## bugmankeith (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm just going to keep clicking that link each day like Phil.


----------



## phil jones (Nov 5, 2007)

bugmankeith said:


> I'm just going to keep clicking that link each day like Phil.


*thank you :worship: :worship: :clap: :clap: --- phil -- and  i am just going to click right now   *


----------



## phil jones (Nov 5, 2007)

*yes i did it and thanks to all who do the same :clap: :clap: :clap: ---- phil*


----------



## blacktara (Nov 6, 2007)

Geezus - these kittens are STILL hungry? We been clickin n feedin em for WEEKS

Bottomless pits I tell ya


----------



## phil jones (Nov 6, 2007)

blacktara said:


> Geezus - these kittens are STILL hungry? We been clickin n feedin em for WEEKS
> 
> Bottomless pits I tell ya


*yes i think it helps keep them alive :?   so food is good for them    ---- phil -- now about to click for them kits :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship:  *


----------



## phil jones (Nov 6, 2007)

*i have clicked for the kits  :razz:   --- phil*


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 6, 2007)

http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/charity/animalrescue.asp

It's legit, however they don't publicly disclose the salaries of their higher ups or exactly how much they donate to their causes for every dollar recieved.

Unless someone can find that info, it's not even worth your time to click.

More info


----------



## mbreptiles (Nov 6, 2007)

*Clicked*

Wow, that is great! I somehow need to get one of these buttons to click away. That would be great if when I was really tired from working all day, I could just click a button and it would feed everything that needs to be fed! LoL! Where do I sign up! Clicking daily for the Kittens.


----------



## phil jones (Nov 7, 2007)

mbreptiles said:


> Wow, that is great! I somehow need to get one of these buttons to click away. That would be great if when I was really tired from working all day, I could just click a button and it would feed everything that needs to be fed! LoL! Where do I sign up! Clicking daily for the Kittens.



*lol  very good :clap: :clap: and keep on clicking thanks :worship: :worship: ---- phil*


----------



## phil jones (Nov 7, 2007)

*its done  food for them kittens :drool: :}  ---- phil*


----------



## phil jones (Nov 8, 2007)

*more food for them kits  :} :drool:  a kitten lover :worship: :worship: ------ phil*


----------



## jenniferinny (Nov 8, 2007)

I didn't click on that one, but, I am helping another shelter win a million dollar makeover on Zootoo.com . Pretty much, you earn points by reviewing different products and services for pets.. 
I'm trying to help Grayson County Humane Society out of Leitchfield, Ky, they're only ranked number 38 right now and they have to make it to #1 to win a shelter makeover.. So, if anyone's bored and feels like joining Zootoo, they get 100 points for just someone signing up and selecting them as their shelter. I've worked with them in the past and they actually drove a dog I wanted to adopt all the way up to me in NY...  Anyhow, just if someone's bored and wants to help..


----------



## phil jones (Nov 9, 2007)

*well done for helping ANY pets down on their luck or just unwanted  -----:clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: --- phil*


----------



## phil jones (Nov 9, 2007)

*yes i clicked more food :drool: :} for them kittens   ---- phil*


----------



## phil jones (Nov 10, 2007)

phil jones said:


> *yes i clicked more food :drool: :} for them kittens   ---- phil*


*i am now quoting my self :?  ---- phil*


----------



## Nich (Nov 10, 2007)

driver said:


> visit the following link and click daily! each time you click the big purple box the animal rescue site gets enough advertising funds to feed .6 bowls of cat food to their little guests. help out a kittie in need!
> 
> http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/home.faces?siteId=3


I hope the button gets stuck....lol. Seriously...like we need more cats running loose.


----------



## phil jones (Nov 11, 2007)

Nich said:


> I hope the button gets stuck....lol. Seriously...like we need more cats running loose.


:5: :5: :5: :5: :5: :4: :4: time for the monkeys me thinks   ---- phil


----------



## Choobaine (Nov 11, 2007)

Nich said:


> I hope the button gets stuck....lol. Seriously...like we need more cats running loose.


*bows to you* good man  don't get me wrong I like cats but there's too damn many of them. There's ONE nice cat in my neighbourhood, the rest breed everywhere, wreck my garden and one got in and ate my finches.

Maybe if people stopped their cats breeding all over the place we wouldn't need to feed them. It may be different in other places but in Northern Ireland it's a pest. One nice little house cat is good. An army of mangey, howly, scratchy, flighty, unpleasant theives is not.


----------



## phil jones (Nov 11, 2007)

just clicked give food to them kits      ---- phil


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Nov 11, 2007)

You guys do realize that this is feeding abandoned cats in shelters and such, not giving food to people who breed cats to encourage them, right? I'm a little baffled by a few posts where people are all "we don't need any more cats!" Obviously not, which is why it is _good_ to support shelters, because they're the ones spaying, neutering, frankly euthanizing a whole lot, offering cheap clinics, discouraging free-roaming, and managing feral colonies. Heck one of our shelters will do kitty abortions and spay your cat in the process if it is early enough along. Not supporting shelters doesn't equal more cats dying, it equals more cats getthing abandoned, becoming feral, and destroying our native wildlife.

((Though as a side note, I'm so happy to find a forum where people largely share my view that domesticated cats are a destructive invasive species and we need way, way less of them. I get my head bitten off for that point of view nearly everywhere else I go.))


----------



## Choobaine (Nov 11, 2007)

no no I know what your saying and agree with you. I'm just trying to stir phil up a little. I have nothing against him but I just love his creative replies.


----------



## phil jones (Nov 12, 2007)

Choobaine said:


> no no I know what your saying and agree with you. I'm just trying to stir phil up a little. I have nothing against him but I just love his creative replies.



*thank you young lady :worship: :worship: and you can stir me up any time     ---- phil  :razz: *


----------



## phil jones (Nov 12, 2007)

*just had a quick click for a kit    :razz: ---- phil*


----------



## Ewok (Nov 12, 2007)

Actually, Phil , everytime you click on the link a rabid kitten dies!!!


----------



## bugmankeith (Nov 12, 2007)

I dont know if it applies for everyone, but for shelters by me every cat/dog adopted MUST be fixed before adoption as to not encourage any more breeding. You also get reembersed the money you used to get them fixed.

Also if you adopt a stray cat it would be awesome if they could give you a discount for getting it fixed, I mean not many people adopt strays if you think about it so you should be rewarded for doing so by getting discount spay/neuter, dont you think? 

That doesnt exist here but it should, the cost of spay/neuter is also what deters people from getting their animals fixed. AND the myth/s like after being fixed they become fat and lazy which isnt true at all or that an animal fixed goes crazy which is also false.


----------



## vvx (Nov 12, 2007)

bugmankeith said:


> I dont know if it applies for everyone, but for shelters by me every cat/dog adopted MUST be fixed before adoption as to not encourage any more breeding. You also get reembersed the money you used to get them fixed.


They do that here too, though it's not like you're getting it free since they just include the extra in the adoption price and you get back the extra portion they have when you bring in proof of the pet being fixed. It's more like paying a deposit on soda cans in states that do that, and then getting your deposit back.



> Also if you adopt a stray cat it would be awesome if they could give you a discount for getting it fixed, I mean not many people adopt strays if you think about it so you should be rewarded for doing so by getting discount spay/neuter, dont you think?


Well, if you assume they were going to get a cat/dog anyway then the question just becomes which one would you rather kill. I think strays, who are more feral and generally poorer pets than others would be the first choice of which ones to kill so I don't see a point in rewarding people for "saving" them. 



> That doesnt exist here but it should, the cost of spay/neuter is also what deters people from getting their animals fixed. AND the myth/s like after being fixed they become fat and lazy which isnt true at all or that an animal fixed goes crazy which is also false.


Honestly, if someone can't afford the $50 operation I don't think they're financially able to support the pet anyway and would rather see it killed than live in subpar conditions.


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 12, 2007)

Nich said:


> I hope the button gets stuck....lol. Seriously...like we need more cats running loose.


If it makes you feel any better, if every single person who's replied so far (including me...but I haven't clicked for reasons I'm about to discuss) actually clicked the button...this thread would have donated $4.90 so far.

It's been up for a month...so that's an average of 14 cents per day.

You see, it helps to research the charity you're donating to...even if it's one click of a mouse per day.

The site that owns this 'click to donate' site is not a non profit group...they're a _for profit_ corporation.

Most of these sites only get money if someone clicks on a sponsor link. I find it doubtful that they actually get any money from those clicks. If they do, it's not more than ten cents per click*.

Furthermore, the company that owns this website does not publicly report exactly how much they give to charity, nor do they report how much their top employees earn. For all we know, nobody here's donated a single cent to the cause...merely lined some greedy bastard's pocket.

Let's assume this stays constant...this thread stays up for a year and nobody loses interest in it and people keep clicking.

Two clicks per day on average, ten cents per click. That's $73.00...assuming they're not just keeping all the ad revenue.

Well, I donate food every once and awhile to shelters. I help tarantulas find homes. I donate about $100 per year to the SPCA...usually to spay/neuter an animal. All this is done during the summer months, when I'm earning about $500 per week. I do more good by myself in less than 6 months than this thread will even if it stays up for a year. Or two (I estimate I donate roughly $150 per year).

If you truly want to help animals out, you need to go slightly out of your way to do so. The only things who have been helped so far are the owners of this site...people who are no better than your common scam artist.

I really hope one of you can prove me wrong in order to justify this site's existance.

Wikipedia said seven, but I've asked some owners of businesses off boards who have sponsors for their websites and that's what they told me


----------



## phil jones (Nov 13, 2007)

*we all got our opinions and thats a good thing but i do not put the ££ or $$ first in my life ---- phil              *


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 13, 2007)

phil jones said:


> *we all got our opinions and thats a good thing but i do not put the ££ or $$ first in my life ---- phil              *


The above were not opinions, they were cold, hard facts. There's a huge difference.


----------



## phil jones (Nov 13, 2007)

Cheshire said:


> The above were not opinions, they were cold, hard facts. There's a huge difference.


just going to click for them kits i love it  and will keep on doing it  :razz:  ----- phil


----------



## Nich (Nov 21, 2007)

phil jones said:


> just going to click for them kits i love it  and will keep on doing it  :razz:  ----- phil


Thats wierd.....





phil jones said:


> :5: :5: :5: :5: :5: :4: :4: time for the monkeys me thinks   ---- phil


I going to youtube to watch faces of death cat videos....


----------



## tigger_my_T. (Nov 21, 2007)

I am soo going to click and click and click til my hands are sore.


----------



## STAR105.7 (Nov 21, 2007)

I clicked. And Phil, you keep doing what your doing. I support you all the way. 
I don't think its a scam to fill someones pocket. Even if it was, I would click anyway because I'm making someone happy.   

and again......you go Phil!!!!


----------



## STAR105.7 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nich said:


> Thats wierd.....
> 
> I going to youtube to watch faces of death cat videos....


Well you don't have to be so cold about it........


----------



## Nich (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats the warm side


----------



## tigger_my_T. (Nov 22, 2007)

Nich said:


> Thats wierd.....
> 
> I going to youtube to watch faces of death cat videos....


That is just really sad           I cant believe how many people dont Like cats they are wonderful animals that must be fed just like any thing else. How would you like it if there was a click to feed u button and no one fed u


----------



## Nich (Nov 22, 2007)

I would never expect anyone to feed me....I feed myself just fine...


----------



## phil jones (Nov 22, 2007)

jbrds Kid said:


> I clicked. And Phil, you keep doing what your doing. I support you all the way.
> I don't think its a scam to fill someones pocket. Even if it was, I would click anyway because I'm making someone happy.
> 
> and again......you go Phil!!!!


*thank you and good for you :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: :worship:   -- phil*





tigger_my_T. said:


> I am soo going to click and click and click til my hands are sore.


*and thank you to and well done :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship:   -- phil*


----------



## phil jones (Nov 22, 2007)

Nich said:


> Thats wierd.....
> 
> I going to youtube to watch faces of death cat videos....


*out comes the monkeys :5: :5: :5: :5: :5: :5: :4: :4: and i am thinking of you   ---- phil*


----------



## Ewok (Nov 23, 2007)

I know I'll feed those monkeys to the hungry hungry kittens that will teach them!!


You know Phil, they are just trying the fatten up the kittens so they will grow faster and then skin them to make coats for rich people.


----------



## Nich (Nov 23, 2007)

phil jones said:


> *out comes the monkeys :5: :5: :5: :5: :5: :5: :4: :4: and i am thinking of you   ---- phil*


How old are you? Please dont think of me.....  Think of how you write instead.....


----------



## phil jones (Nov 23, 2007)

Nich said:


> How old are you? Please dont think of me.....  Think of how you write instead.....


*lol i will not think of you at all   and how old are you :?   *


----------



## Ewok (Nov 23, 2007)

he asked you first!! :clap:


----------



## phil jones (Nov 24, 2007)

*then why can he not look it up :? all can see it  ----   phil*


----------



## Ewok (Nov 24, 2007)

I did it Phil, I did it, I clicked on the link for them kittens, I just couldn't handle the peer presure any more!!!:worship: :liar:  ;P :clap:


----------



## Ewok (Nov 24, 2007)

phil jones said:


> *then why can he not look it up :? all can see it  ----   phil*


I htink it is time to  bring out the monkies :3: :3: :3: :3: :4: :5: :1:


----------



## phil jones (Nov 24, 2007)

*yes well done :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: :razz:   ----  phil*


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 24, 2007)

Clicked
What can I say I love cats.


----------



## Nongkym (Nov 24, 2007)

Loved the site!! They have cool purple stuff for sale too!!


----------



## phil jones (Nov 25, 2007)

Cyris69 said:


> Clicked
> What can I say I love cats.


*thank you :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship:  --- phil *


----------



## phil jones (Nov 25, 2007)

Nongkym said:


> Loved the site!! They have cool purple stuff for sale too!!


*they do :razz:    ---- phil*


----------



## Choobaine (Nov 25, 2007)

Phil you post so much on this I'm betting all the money goes to you! 

Why would anyone else push an apparently selfless thing so hard, eh?


----------



## phil jones (Nov 26, 2007)

Choobaine said:


> Phil you post so much on this I'm betting all the money goes to you!
> 
> Why would anyone else push an apparently selfless thing so hard, eh?


*i wish  ha ha  :8o :8o but it upsets me to think of them kitties in a home as we had       a cat from a kitten till it had to be put down at the age of 12 yrs he had cancer   and we loved him and lost him in 1983 so that's why ---- phil*


----------



## Choobaine (Nov 26, 2007)

....

We had a siamese stolen (and they admitted it but they wouldn't give her back, she was worth a mint too) and someone else shot our tabby but that sure ain't gonna change my opinion! 

This thread... blah. Weird.


----------



## phil jones (Nov 26, 2007)

Choobaine said:


> ....
> 
> We had a siamese stolen (and they admitted it but they wouldn't give her back, she was worth a mint too) and someone else shot our tabby but that sure ain't gonna change my opinion!
> 
> This thread... blah. Weird.


*weird  one mans weird is a others normal :wall: :wall:  *


----------

